# Smoke for today



## Paymaster (Jul 22, 2018)

Today my wife wanted baby backs so I split a rack with her. One half done her way, one half done my way. I did a few ABTs too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 22, 2018)

Now I'm hungry.  Looks fantastic!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 22, 2018)

Wonderful, PM!


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks good, but not nearly enough food.  Heck, I do 2 or three pounds of poppers just for the three of us.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 23, 2018)

I like the way you think...his n hers ribs and 3 poppers each. Good going!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks Y'all!!!


----------

